# Ai topic dei problemi risolti aggiungere [Risolto]

## paolo

Ai topic dei problemi risolti aggiungete [Risolto] o [solved], fate vobis ma fate  :Smile: 

Così quando si fa una ricerca...

Prendiamo questa bella abitudine   :Wink: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

cerri dice: beh, sticky è meglio

----------

## paolo

UP

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## baudolino

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Ai topic dei problemi risolti aggiungete [Risolto] o [solved], fate vobis ma fate 
> 
> ByEZz,
> 
> Paolo

   :Embarassed:    rgh ... come si fa' ? (ad aggiungere ad un topic 'usato). Scusa ma sono relativamente nuovo ad un forum.   :Confused: 

----------

## bsolar

 *baudolino wrote:*   

>    rgh ... come si fa' ? (ad aggiungere ad un topic 'usato). Scusa ma sono relativamente nuovo ad un forum.  

 

Gli autori hanno (salvo particolari eccezioni) la possibilità di editare un proprio post, in questo caso è sufficiente cambiare il titolo del primo post di una thread, che è anche il titolo della thread stessa.

Dovrebbe esserci un pulsante per poter editare in altro a destra.

----------

## baudolino

[quote="bsolar

Gli autori hanno (salvo particolari eccezioni) la possibilità di editare un proprio post, in questo caso è sufficiente cambiare il titolo del primo post di una thread, che è anche il titolo della thread stessa.

Dovrebbe esserci un pulsante per poter editare in altro a destra.[/quote]

Grazie mille, l' ho cercato ma non l' avevo notato   :Embarassed: 

----------

## paolo

UP!

Sticky, no?  :Smile: 

(o un 3d con le regole basilari insieme a questa)   :Rolling Eyes: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## xlyz

okkio a editare il titolo di un poll che ve lo perdete   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## paolo

Grazie  :Smile: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Un'altra cosa che ho visto fare ai francesi e' aggiungere all'inizio del

post di che si tratta (es. [emerge] ...., [xfree]....). Questo lo vedo utile

perche' in certi casi dal titolo non si intuisce di che si tratta. L'idea

secondo me non e' male. Cosa ne pensate?

----------

## cerri

Che potrebbe essere utile, ma alla fine se uno utilizza il campo oggetto per bene...  :Wink: 

Pero' parliamone, potrebbe essere interessante.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero' parliamone, potrebbe essere interessante.

 

Interessante lo è (uso il sistema delle tag con successo in diverse ML, fa veramente comodo), il grosso problema è far capire alla gente di usarlo. Se lo usano tre persone e le restanti 50 no allora diventa inutile (quasi...). Guarda con il tag [risolto], utilissimo ma usato da poche persone. Cmq se fosse per me si può usare anche subito (apro pochissimi topic, però quando ne aprirò uno metterò la tag  :Wink:  ).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   
> 
> Pero' parliamone, potrebbe essere interessante. 
> 
> Interessante lo è (uso il sistema delle tag con successo in diverse ML, fa veramente comodo), il grosso problema è far capire alla gente di usarlo. Se lo usano tre persone e le restanti 50 no allora diventa inutile (quasi...). Guarda con il tag [risolto], utilissimo ma usato da poche persone. Cmq se fosse per me si può usare anche subito (apro pochissimi topic, però quando ne aprirò uno metterò la tag  ).

 

A questo non avevo pensato. Speriamo che la gente lo usi perche' per le

ricerche e' fenomenale.

----------

## xoen

Che ve ne pare di questo oggetto : 

" [Installazione] Un nuovo piccolo e veloce pinguino..forse..."

D'ora in poi chi fa domande sull'installazione usa un oggetto che comincia con [installazione] o [install] ...   :Very Happy: 

... Che ve ne pare come idea   :Question:   ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Che ve ne pare di questo oggetto : 
> 
> " [Installazione] Un nuovo piccolo e veloce pinguino..forse..."
> 
> D'ora in poi chi fa domande sull'installazione usa un oggetto che comincia con [installazione] o [install] ...  
> ...

 

L'idea e' fantastica. Tu fallo che se inizia a prendere piede e' una bella cosa.

----------

## xoen

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'idea e' fantastica. Tu fallo che se inizia a prendere piede e' una bella cosa
> 
> 

 

E quante volte non ci devo riuscire ad installare sta distribuzione  :Sad:  ...

...  :Wink:   cmq lo faro' ci puoi contare!

----------

## bsolar

De-sticcato in favore delle linee guida.

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> De-sticcato in favore delle linee guida.

 

Ottima mossa, approvo!  :Very Happy: 

(un piccolo consiglio: mettiamo nella regola del titolo dei topic che è "cosa buona e giusta" (tm) mettere tag relative all'argomento generale trattato, tipo [X], [Framebuffer], [Gnocca] etc? Così si facilitano le ricerche e si rende più comoda la vita per tutti. Magari un piccolo elenco di argomenti generali cui ricondurre i propri messaggi potrebbe tornare utile)

----------

## paolo

Approvo anche io e rilancio  :Smile: 

Perchè non cancellare dal forum i thread inutili come questo?  :Smile: 

Solo per snellirlo un poco e rendere più bello lo sfogliarlo di pagina in pagina trovando cose interessanti perchè non tutti usano la ricerca... c'è anche chi sfoglia in cerca di idee nuove  :Smile: 

Vabbè che poi però ogni volta che incontrerò un francese per strada mi prenderà in giro per avere più post di noi  :Very Happy: 

Simpaticamente,

Paolo

----------

